# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  ¿Cuál de los 2 candidatos presidenciales haría más por el agro peruano?

## Bruno Cillóniz

A escasos días de la segunda vuelta de las elecciones 2016, queríamos preguntarles ¿cuál de los dos candidatos presidenciales consideran que haría más por la agricultura del Perú? o ¿cuál de los dos creen tiene las mejores propuestas para desarrollar nuestra agricultura? y ¿por qué?...  :Confused: Temas similares: Artículo: Fenómeno El Niño haría crecer entre 3 % y 5 % al sector agrario en 2016 Artículo: COMEXPERU: ¿Cuál es el balance del comercio exterior peruano en 2014? ¿Por quién vas a votar en la segunda vuelta de las elecciones presidenciales 2011? ¿Y por qué? Elecciones 2011: Sobre los candidatos presidenciales Artículo: El agro peruano se luce en Sudáfrica

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Si bien la campaña de ambos partidos ha dado pena en esta segunda vuelta, mi voto es para PPK, por el simple hecho que es una persona con muchísima más experiencia que Keiko Fujimori. No le atribuyo a la señora Keiko, ni los éxitos ni los delitos de su padre, pero considero que primero le hace falta trabajar para pretender ser presidenta del Perú. Mi humilde opinión. De todos modos, quiero que la campaña acaba ya y que cualquiera de los dos se ponga a trabajar por el Perú y por la agricultura de nuestro país, que aún hay muchísimo por hacer. Saludos.

----------


## jara mariano

Realmente suceden las cosas mas extrañas en el Peru.. Creo que en todas partes del mundo, lo que a uno lo califica mejor, es la EXPERIENCIA. Para cualquier posición hasta la  mas humilde la experiencia juega un rol preponderante, sin embargo en el Peru y creo el único en el mundo....PARA SER PRESIDENTE NO SE NECESITA EXPERIENCIA, y eso esta ocurriendo con la Sra Keiko Fujimori, que no ha dirigido ni un carrito sanguchero, de eso que regalaba la...mmm me olvide. Hasta cuando vamos siempre a ir atrás del la carreta?

----------

